# My guppy is getting skinny!!!



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

Like the title says, I have a female guppy that has gotten very, very skinny, and she looks sickly. She acts normally and eats just fine, but I'm worried that she might have parasites and will pass it on to my other fish. I have had platies before with the exact same problem, and they have actually lived a normal life with this condition, but, still, they look sick and I want to help them and prevent it from spreading. Any ideas or comments on this?


----------

